# Best area for bricklayer/ mason



## blonde momshell (Feb 15, 2012)

My partner and I are going to Canada as soon as our visas come through. He will go first and I will follow with our two boys by school time in September. We were at the expo but noone was looking for bricklayers. Is there much work for them?where is the best provence?we have friends in Saskatchewan and Alberta but is bc the place to go for construction?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I would say Alberta, Ontario and BC.


----------



## blonde momshell (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks and where in these provences are good?are we better staying near the city?


----------



## che (Mar 9, 2012)

Normally I would advise to check out Job Bank (gov't site) but it has been under maintenance for what seems like months so when today I caw it functioning again, not many jobs there as of yet.

Google seems to be the best tool for now, it gets you right into the all the right job seeker sites. When I googled "bricklayer jobs in canada", quite a few come up, some with the wage range. 

Remember, too, that sometimes trades go by the word of mouth or the local town's newspapers. Don't worry about bricklaying skill, though - along with other trades it is considered to be in demand. (In Western provinces more so). Unfortunately, to pinpoint town/city from afar will be tough, you will have a general idea but not the concrete town - unless you strike a conversation with the employer through those Google searches. 

There is a Red Seal certification in Canada for jorneypersons, - your dh may need to eventually take the exams, though with trades shortage, they take his word that he's had NN years of experience. GL!


----------



## Mason55 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Experienced Masons in Toronto*

Masons experienced in block and brick laying. Competitive wages based on initial performance. Must have own transportation. Apprenticeships also considered.
Help drive us into the future. There is lots of work for the right candidates.

Please call: 647-778-2134 for a short telephone interview.
The most capable candidates will be contacted.


----------

